# Note on Sagedom



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Recently, someone complained (is that the right word?) that they weren't a Sage here at TBT.  I'd like to clear a few things up concerning Sagedom.

A lot of people would say TBT has too many Sages in the first place.  I think we have 6 or 7, and there are probably only 15 regular non-staff/Sage members.  That is a very high ratio.

Becoming a Sage should not be expected.  It is only for people who dedicate lots of time to TBT, and do things for TBT.  Unlike ranks, where one comes after another, Sage can not be expected to come after anything.  It should be a gift, I guess, to receive the rank.

Just because you aren't a Sage doesn't mean you aren't a good member, let alone a great member.  If every good member were a Sage here at TBT, we'd have over 20 sages probably.

Also, just because you aren't a Sage doesn't mean you aren't a major part of TBT's community.  TBT wouldn't be what it is without the staff, Sages, or members!  Take away any one group, and TBT goes down the drain.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 18, 2006)

What a toughing yet slightly untrue speech.
Not all sages are popular. I can name some right now. But I want this post to stay undeleted unlike some of my long posts.

PKMNRULES! Why the hell is he a sage, he hasn't been on for over a year. 

Flummoxer He left

Mino He left

LINKERATOR96761 He left

XGT He sucks.

So really we have 4/5 sages. Depends on what you think of XGT. And there are about 82 "active" members here...


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree on what both of you said, you become a sage becuase you where a HUGE part in the community, not just becuase you've been here for so long.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree. But, why do people really care about being a Sage? I mean.. I've been here since 05', and I havn't asked for anything, because it doesn't really matter to me. 'What's in a name?' I just ask that to myself.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jun 18, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Recently, someone complained (is that the right word?) that they weren't a Sage here at TBT.  I'd like to clear a few things up concerning Sagedom.
> 
> A lot of people would say TBT has too many Sages in the first place.  I think we have 6 or 7, and there are probably only 15 regular non-staff/Sage members.  That is a very high ratio.
> 
> ...


 You're right, and wrong.

Right, because becoming a Sage shouldn't be expected, more or less a gift. Wrong on the same front because it is a responisbility. To stand for the good things on TBT, and lead by example.

Wrong again, because some of the regular members are not good members at all. Especially some of the members that actually don't deserve to even be here at TBT. 

Wrong _again_, because being a Sage means you stand out, and are above the rest, and you did just that one ounce more to stand out, be different. 

Right, however, that every person is important. TBT would be nothing without it's large community of regular members. 

Anyway, that's *my* view of it.     

--Terry


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> What a toughing yet slightly untrue speech.
> Not all sages are popular. I can name some right now. But I want this post to stay undeleted unlike some of my long posts.
> 
> PKMNRULES! Why the hell is he a sage, he hasn't been on for over a year.
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

About 10 members at Nsider were DeSaged    			 if you look at the Nsider's Sage board, some really old pages there are like blue names, and other colors.  (some of the colors are special ranks, and they're still sages, Pit Army, Trivia Master, Trivia Underachiever those kinds of ranks)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> About 10 members at Nsider were DeSaged    			 if you look at the Nsider's Sage board, some really old pages there are like blue names, and other colors.  (some of the colors are special ranks, and they're still sages, Pit Army, Trivia Master, Trivia Underachiever those kinds of ranks)


 Some of them were desaged for bad reasons, such as MPRUNTY, who complained because the NOAs banned an account called "IMASPAMMER."

:\


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone  else went down with him, and a friend of mine nearly did too.
That was a stupid de-sageing.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> XGT He sucks.


 No Bam, it's people that do what you do that truly suck in most of our books.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?  Who?  That really sucks... The NOAs want sucking up from their Sages, really... >_>


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

several sages have been desaged, but for the most that've left sagehood it was because they didn't want it anymore, several deactivated their accounts, one was deleted alltogether... there's alot of weird stories back there.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Which is why php is banned.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 18, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Which is why php is banned.


 Well, that explains that. The moral: Do more to get that kind of thing remembered. I mean, I've never even heard about that before today.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

That's my first time hearing that story too.  I never even knew why it was banned in the first place.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 19, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2006)

Our ways of picking sages have changed greatly since TBT started.  It's not such a big deal that they are still sages.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 19, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Our ways of picking sages have changed greatly since TBT started.  It's not such a big deal that they are still sages.


 Kind of is. If they don't deserve to be sages by our standerds now. Why should they?

Honestly, I have thier aims. I'll say tbt and they will say "The Boston Times?"


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 20, 2006)

If I was Nexus, I'da banned all the admin and mods to buy a little more time.     

Yeah, I have a criminal mind.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 20, 2006)

REFERRING TO NSIDER


Man, there's a whole lot of banning....my sister (who shared my Nsider account, not this one) got perma-banned, for posting an Inuyasha picture, which wasn't that bad..... without even a warning.   GAH! 


Does anyone here go on Nsider much anymore?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of people stil go there.

Here's my view about old Sages.


If Sages are supposed to be the good members of the community, and the ones that set the good examples, why have none of those nonactive Sages not set any good examples.  They aren't here to do that.  If the current/active Sages worked hard to become a Sage, why are there still a couple of Sages who don't work hard.  I feel that those Sages, that have left and/or disappeared should be desaged immediately.  It doesn't matter that they were given the honor when they were on a good member, they haven't sticked to being a good member for a long period of time.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

I completely agree with Minoranza. people like Flummoxer have like very few posts and just because they joined earlier...


Mino just plain abandoned TBT, leaving his many alternate acounts behind. He should've been de-saged just for having those.


Who the hell is PKMNRules?


When was the last time anyone seen Linkerator on? Huh?


I also completely agree with the "Sages should set an example" and "they don't go by our standards now". Those people should definitly be de-saged and better  people should be saged. It just makes sense. And if the new sages don't appear for over 6 months, de-sage them. THere should be some guidelines to follow if you want to STAY a sage, let alone be one.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Yeah, a lot of people stil go there.
> 
> Here's my view about old Sages.
> 
> ...


 Correct, that's what Minoranza said.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually Linkerator was has been here for a couple of days, but normally he's not here...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

Sages do not get desaged for not showing up.  They've earned it before, they don't need to earn it again.  For you information, Flummoxer went by the name of Tyoshi90 back in the day and was a VERY active member.  So was PKMNRules...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

They haven't made an impact on TBT.  Also, has PKMNRULES hasn't been here for over a year...also, don't say he came back in March.  He didn't post in March, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Sages do not get desaged for not showing up.  They've earned it before, they don't need to earn it again.  For you information, Flummoxer went by the name of Tyoshi90 back in the day and was a VERY active member.  So was PKMNRules...


 I completely agree bul. Honestly, PKMMastersamus, you don't know them, so don't judge them, I was one of the first people here, they were VERY good members.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> They haven't made an impact on TBT.  Also, has PKMNRULES hasn't been here for over a year...also, don't say he came back in March.  He didn't post in March, so it doesn't really count.


 They haven't made an impact?  You're kidding, right?  TYoshi helped TBT launch, and PKMNRules helped the ACAC AND TBT survive.  They were crucial for the development of TBT...

And he DID come back, it doesn't matter if he posted or not.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

He came back and left, for all we know it could have been looking throuigh favorites and was wondering what it was and clicked it.

XGT, you were barely active. PKMN was an inactive member who posted a lot about his forum. He may have helped it start up, but he abandonded it.

Ty was a fun member, but he didn't do anything worth talkinig about.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

ACAC isn't really around anymore.  Also, Tyoshi hasn't been in the staff for a while, I believe.  PKMNRules hasn't been here since February?

When you say PKMN you mean PKMNRules right <_<


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is true, but I came back and became active. Thing is, I _was_ there to see and know them.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WERE very good members.


If it were up to me I'd have the active sages filtered out from the unactive sages every year. That would make the active sages feel oh-so-more sage-like. When you're called a sage and thrown in with unactive members, that's just unfair.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, you weren't. I was.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually JJ registered 3 months before you.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="XGT said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WERE very good members.


If it were up to me I'd have the active sages filtered out from the unactive sages every year. That would make the active sages feel oh-so-more sage-like. When you're called a sage and thrown in with unactive members, that's just unfair. [/quote]
  :| ....you aren't a sage, so you wouldn't know. These members deserve to be respected, nomatter what any of you guys say, I mean, think about it; Have ANY of you but Minoranza been here to know them? No. I hate to say it but you are pretty new, so don't judge people you don't know.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not posting this because I want to be a sage. I don't like it when others get cheated out of it. Poeple say we have a lot of sages. Which is a lie. You can be called a sage, but to be one you need to be active.

Poeple belive this lie and as a result poeple get cheated out of somthing they not only may want but deserve.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Actually JJ registered 3 months before you.


 Nonetheless. I was more active


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Poeple belive this lie and as a result poeple get cheated out of somthing they not only may want but deserve.


 Yeah, you said the truth.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys are judging people from over a year ago.  You can't do that, you have to jugde them right now June, 06, and the only way to judge them is unactive.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's true.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> You guys are judging people from over a year ago.  You can't do that, you have to jugde them right now June, 06, and the only way to judge them is unactive.


 Think about it, if you were talking about a friend who moved away; would you judge them by how they are now? No. You would judge them for their legacy.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

Friends don't just disappear...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Friends don't just disappear...


 then think of another example, it doesn't REALLY matter what it is, the thing is; you would judge someone/thing by their legacy not by how they are currently unless something major happened, but nothing major HAS happened to TYoshi and PKMN.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I registered in October, so I never witnessed their "legacy".


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For all we know those guys could have totally forgotten about TBT and moved on with their life. Or joined another forum.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Well, I registered in October, so I never witnessed their "legacy".


 Yeah, so they must not be that important.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Well, I registered in October, so I never witnessed their "legacy".


Thats my point, you haven't seen it, so you can't judge if they deserve to be sages or not. Same with you ShadowLink. They are important, but you weren't here to see that, so learn some respect.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

If it's so important respecting them, why did they vanish from TBT and forget about it, if their a Sage there.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> If it's so important respecting them, why did they vanish from TBT and forget about it, if their a Sage there.


 That has nothing to do with respect, thats activity.


----------



## Micah (Jun 20, 2006)

What if something really bad happened to them and they can't ever get on. (fire, death)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

They forgot about TBT, why should they be respected as a TBT legend, if they really wanted to leave, why didn't they post or tell anyone.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> If it's so important respecting them, why did they vanish from TBT and forget about it, if their a Sage there.


 Yeah, look at http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?showuser=4


It doesn't look like he cares alot about TBT anymore. he didn't update his profile, posted very few times, but because he helped out a bit he became a sage. Then he left and forgot about the place.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

Koehler said:
			
		

> What if something really bad happened to them and they can't ever get on. (fire, death)


 Flum was seen viewing TBT for like 5 minutes in March, then left again.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

A Legacy is only good if it continues. If the new active members don't know it then it wasn't as great as you claim to be carried on. We talk about Zlexzander the Great more often than Captain Hook, because Alexzander did somthing that change the whole word forever.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> A Legacy is only good if it continues. If the new active members don't know it then it wasn't as great as you claim to be carried on. We talk about Zlexzander the Great more often than Captain Hook, because Alexzander did somthing that change the whole word forever.


 A legacy is something that has ended.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

After a great period of time.  No one knows about them but 5 members?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, the legacy is the legened that remembers their acomplishments.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And what did they accomplish? Not much.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Minoranza said:
			
		

> XGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what did they accomplish? Not much. [/quote]
 GAH! FOR THE LAST TIME; *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW THEM!*


----------



## SL92 (Jun 20, 2006)

XGT said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAH! FOR THE LAST TIME; *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW THEM!* [/quote]
Because they left to soon.


----------



## Micah (Jun 20, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> What if something really bad happened to them and they can't ever get on. (fire, death)


Flum was seen viewing TBT for like 5 minutes in March, then left again. [/quote]
 He was on early last week.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2006)

Shadow_] [quote="XGT said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAH! FOR THE LAST TIME; *YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW THEM!* [/quote]
Because they left to soon. [/quote]
 You cant see the sage board, he actually DOES post in there, he doesn't care for the rest of TBT, because he, like myself and most sages/staff were part of the original ACAC... and he has as much right to being a sage as any other sage/staff member that is up there.

and you're looking like a real idiot right now trying to get a sage depromoted, just so you can hopefully one day be there yourself... i can tell you now that is looking doubtful. : \


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2006)

Guys... shut up. >_>

I am telling you, a Sage is NOT chosen when we look at activeness... That's actually very low on our priorities list.  We're looking for a person who can give something to the community.  The Sages we have already did, and they can't be endlessly giving.  The Sage rank STAYS WITH THEM unless they want to lose it, which they can do by rulebreaking.

I'ma locking this, yeah.


----------

